# DIY UV Gel Nail Kit



## riacarolina (Jun 3, 2008)

Hey Ladies/Gents of Specktra... I found this on ebay, and thought it would be awesome, but I thought I'd check what you lovlies had to say first... I'm hardly a nail tech 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






http://cgi.ebay.ca/FULL-GEL-NAIL-KIT...QQcmdZViewItem


thoughts? worth buying? would you use?

thankssss loves


----------



## concertina (Jun 3, 2008)

I'm scared of that kit! j/k

Honestly, I'd be afraid to take a sander to my own nails, not being properly trained. But if you wanna go for it, seems like a decent deal...of course, getting yourself a Dremel would do about the same thing but, of course, not come with any of the cool extras.


----------



## Carlyx (Jun 3, 2008)

I had something like that last year. I got into a right mess with it and I only managed to do the thumb, where you blend the extension in with your real nail you have to use a buffer thing, it took me months to get it off.


----------



## carrieann07 (Jun 3, 2008)

Those kits never work IMO

It's nearly impossible to do your own nails and in trying to do so you may severely damage them.


----------



## riacarolina (Jun 3, 2008)

thank u sooo much... that was one of my concerns, ruining my nails!!! i got them done one time at this random place and they totally destroyed my nail beds with that scary drill thing. i guess its worth it to go to someone who actually knows what they're doing for this kind of thing.


----------



## lil miss cheeky (Jun 3, 2008)

I think Nsi and Edge nails are great. The only thing I found what happens when I do mine I do put the white tip on. but when I put my top coat on then file . it leaves the edges free and makeup can get up inside the nail ?? How do I stop this.


----------



## Sexya(TM)?Princess (Jun 3, 2008)

id take the rhinestones lol but i wouldnt do that kit at home.


----------

